# Влияние проблем с позвоночником на гинекологию



## Antonina (10 Фев 2011)

У меня врожденное отклонение в нижней части позвоночника. Нормально себя чувствовать оно не мешало, ничем себя не проявляло. Но недавно возникла проблема в невозможности забеременеть! По гинекологии никаких болезней найдено не было. Но я узнала из медицинских статей одного врача остеопата (Запольского К.В.), что моя проблема бесплодия может быть связана с позвоночником. Возможно ли такое, когда две вроде такие разные сферы, как гинекология и позвоночник, так связаны?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2011)

*Влияние проблем с позвоночником на гинекологию.*

Супруг обследован?


----------



## abelar (11 Фев 2011)

*Влияние проблем с позвоночником на гинекологию.*



Antonina написал(а):


> Но я узнала из медицинских статей одного врача остеопата (Запольского К.В.),


Этическая и деонтологическая проблема остеопатии состоит в том, что : либо это врач, который пишет "медицинские" статьи,
либо это остеопат, к статьям которого не нужно относиться как к медицинским.

Добавлено через 2 минуты


Antonina написал(а):


> У меня врожденное отклонение в нижней части позвоночника.


Это повод для обращения к врачу для устранения "отклонений"

Добавлено через 19 минут


Antonina написал(а):


> Возможно ли такое, когда две вроде такие разные сферы, как гинекология и позвоночник, так связаны?


Сферы действительно разные. Гинекология -это врачебнная специализация, а позвоночник- анатомическое образование.
Разумеется между "нижней частью позвоночника" и органами малого таза связь есть. Хотя бы потому, что они в одном месте.
В остеопатии, действительно есть теория мотильности органов, как причина, при которой нарушается функция органа.
В остеопатии есть методы и приемы, которыми нарушенная функция органов малого таза восстанавливается.
В остеопатии есть методы, эмпирически используемые для повышения вероятности зачатия и подготовки к родам.
Но, сначала, врачом решаются Ваши проблемы с "нижней частью позвоночника", а потом, если с Вами и супругом все в порядке. можно обратиться к остеопатуaiwan


----------



## Antonina (12 Фев 2011)

*Влияние проблем с позвоночником на гинекологию.*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Супруг обследован?



Да, обследован. Спермограмма показала немного пониженную концентрацию сперматозоидов, и повышенный объем эякулята. Но у супруга все нормально, у него есть ребенок от прошлого брака.

Добавлено через 13 минут


abelar написал(а):


> Этическая и деонтологическая проблема остеопатии состоит в том, что : либо это врач, который пишет "медицинские" статьи,
> либо это остеопат, к статьям которого не нужно относиться как к медицинским.


Он врач, как написано у него, с дипломом международной квалификации. Специальность  - остеопат и невролог. Работает в государственной больнице и в медицинском центре.




abelar написал(а):


> Сферы действительно разные. Гинекология -это врачебнная специализация, а позвоночник- анатомическое образование.
> Разумеется между "нижней частью позвоночника" и органами малого таза связь есть. Хотя бы потому, что они в одном месте.
> В остеопатии, действительно есть теория мотильности органов, как причина, при которой нарушается функция органа.
> В остеопатии есть методы и приемы, которыми нарушенная функция органов малого таза восстанавливается.
> ...



Я немного не поняла, что вы написали. В принципе, мы переговорили с Запольским К.В., он обещал меня посмотреть. Меня обрадовало то, что Вы написали, что остеопатия сможет хоть как-то помочь, ну хотя бы повышением вероятности зачатия.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Фев 2011)

Внимательно читайте доктора Ступина и abelara! Не может проблема с позвоночником быть причиной бесплодия.


----------



## Эмин (21 Мар 2011)

Все взаимосвязано. Человек развивался с анатомическими проблемами и вопрос о беременности в детсаду не ставился. Поэтому, не имея на руках сведений об этих проблемах, не следует делать поспешных выводов. Только полное и планомерное обследование обоих супругов и лечение поможет добиться определенности. Что касается методов лечения, то методы остеопатии  нельзя назвать новыми. Не следует отчаиваться. Удачи!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Мар 2011)

*Влияние проблем с позвоночником на гинекологию.*



Antonina написал(а):


> Да, обследован. Спермограмма показала немного пониженную концентрацию сперматозоидов, и повышенный объем эякулята.


У вас на руках диагноз, зачем искать то,  чего нет,  причина ясна. Остеопатия это парамедицинская дисциплина.


Antonina написал(а):


> Но у супруга все нормально, у него есть ребенок от прошлого брака.


 
Все течет все меняется, у многих раньше было то, чего теперь нет.
Есть по этому поводу каламбур: 
-почему на западе отцам разрешают присутствовать на родах?
-потому что не все из них присутствуют при зачатиях.

Не примите эту шутку на счет вашего мужа, просто вспомнилось.


----------

